# Displaying multiple PE licenses



## Kingslayer (Jan 6, 2020)

I'm in a position now where it is helpful for me to have PE licenses in most of the States.  A few States require that the license be displayed, but we may rarely do work in many of these states, and I don't want to have 40+ frames on my wall.  So, I'm considering buying a binder and keeping all my licenses in there, but leaving the binder "on display".  Thoughts?  What would or have you done in this situation?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jan 8, 2020)

Kingslayer said:


> ...A few States require that the license be displayed...


Really, that's interesting. I've never heard of this.


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 8, 2020)

Kingslayer said:


> I'm in a position now where it is helpful for me to have PE licenses in most of the States.  A few States require that the license be displayed, but we may rarely do work in many of these states, and I don't want to have 40+ frames on my wall.  So, I'm considering buying a binder and keeping all my licenses in there, but leaving the binder "on display".  Thoughts?  What would or have you done in this situation?


Get some sort of gothlic/medieval podium, and the licenses professionally bound to look like an old book/Bible/something like that. Then place your license book on the podium, and display the podium in a corner of your office with a sword and goblet.



jean15paul_PE said:


> Really, that's interesting. I've never heard of this.


I thought this was a requirement for most states.


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 8, 2020)

Have "Kingslayer" in an embossed font on the front of the book.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jan 8, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> Really, that's interesting. I've never heard of this.






Chattaneer PE said:


> I thought this was a requirement for most states.


I can't find any requirement in Louisiana's Laws or Rules.  :dunno:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jan 8, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> I can't find any requirement in Louisiana's Laws or Rules.  :dunno:


there's nothing in VTs rules either


----------



## Will.I.Am PE (Jan 8, 2020)

Ohio requires that your certificate be "posted conspicuously" in your place of business.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jan 8, 2020)

Will.I.Am PE said:


> Ohio requires that your certificate be "posted conspicuously" in your place of business.


I assume that's only if you're actually using your license (e.g. consulting). If you're like me (covered by industrial exemption and got a PE license just for fun) you wouldn't be required to display it, right? #assumptions


----------



## Will.I.Am PE (Jan 8, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> I assume that's only if you're actually using your license (e.g. consulting). If you're like me (covered by industrial exemption and got a PE license just for fun) you wouldn't be required to display it, right? #assumptions


I have no idea. Knowing the Ohio board, they'd probably want you to display it, anyway.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jan 10, 2020)

Kingslayer said:


> I'm in a position now where it is helpful for me to have PE licenses in most of the States.  A few States require that the license be displayed, but we may rarely do work in many of these states, and I don't want to have 40+ frames on my wall.  So, I'm considering buying a binder and keeping all my licenses in there, but leaving the binder "on display".  Thoughts?  What would or have you done in this situation?


License in most States? Your paperwork and fees are going to be pretty heinous. Are you sure this is something you *need*?

As for "displaying" in a book. I've heard of some jurisdiction that allow for this in other (non-engineering) professional licenses, but other states have a pretty strict requirement that it be conspicuously displayed. Some jurisdictions have relaxed the "display requirement" or "wallet card" requirement because of the proliferation of smart phones and the ability to instantly look someone up on the state license database.

Three things to consider


unlike physicians, engineers don't have to have the fancy diplomas and certificates framed and hanging on the walls of the offices. The display requirement is for the official license only, which is relatively small and is nearly identical to what barbers/cosmeticians have to have at their stations. It wouldn't look weird to have 20 of those hanging next to your local business license in your public office.

The requirement to display the license is usually a state law or regulation regarding all licensed professions and trades. I'm skeptical that it's specific to the PELS licenses.

State boards don't send out inspectors to ensure compliance. And certainly won't do it out of state. They'll only investigate if someone files a complaint. The only people who would file a compliant would be a competitor or an accident investigator.





jean15paul_PE said:


> Really, that's interesting. I've never heard of this.






jean15paul_PE said:


> I assume that's only if you're actually using your license (e.g. consulting). If you're like me (covered by industrial exemption and got a PE license just for fun) you wouldn't be required to display it, right? #assumptions


It's a requirement in Maryland. I display my official license behind my desk despite that: I am covered by the industrial exemption; work in the public sector; my office is not open to public and no member of the public will ever get access to my work area; *I don't offer my services to the public*; I highly doubt I'll ever stamp anything (except for a recommendation for someone to sit for the PE). My guess is that any of most the above - and especially the not offering services to the public - is enough that I don't _have to_ display it. But I do so anyway.

It's also a requirement in DC. I'm not sure about Virginia.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jan 10, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> License in most States? Your paperwork and fees are going to be pretty heinous. Are you sure this is something you *need*?
> 
> As for "displaying" in a book. I've heard of some jurisdiction that allow for this in other (non-engineering) professional licenses, but other states have a pretty strict requirement that it be conspicuously displayed. Some jurisdictions have relaxed the "display requirement" or "wallet card" requirement because of the proliferation of smart phones and the ability to instantly look someone up on the state license database.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the insight. For whatever it's worth, I've always worked for industries/positions covered by the industrial exemption. I've worked with 9 engineering who had their PE license (a couple inactive, but mostly active), and only 1 had his framed certificate displayed. I'm not aware of it being a requirement in Louisiana (nothing in the PE board laws and rules). Not sure how to look up the state laws/regulations.


----------

